# PLEASE HELP find BROOK - Stolen Choc Labrador



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Brook, our much loved chocolate labrador, was taken from our garden in Lancaster, Lancashire on the 16th April.
We suspect he has been stolen for breeding purposes, and could be anywhere in the country by now. Please can everyone look out for him.
Aged 4, he has a small white fleck on his chest and a slight kink in his tail.
He is a barker, entire and not chipped!
We are offering a £2'000 reward for his safe return.
Please join his fb group 'FIND BROOK' and help us to get him back home.
Thank you, Caroline

‪Help Find Brook!!!‬‏ - YouTube

PLEASE PLEASE SHARE THE YOUTUBE CLIP TO YOUR FACEBOOK PROFILE AND FRIENDS WHERE POSSIBLE!

THANK YOU


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, I do hope you find him, such a gorgeous boy. I'm all the way down in Hertfordshire but I'll still look out... you never know x


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, he really could be anywhere by now so the more people looking out in the more places the better!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Have you added him to dogs lost? - DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners if not please do.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

So sad and so upsetting that someone could do that, i really, really hope you find him


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Poor guy, he must be so confused after coming from such a loving home. Will do all i'm able to help. I'm in Somerset, spreadind the word. All the best of luck. x


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

feel for you!,il be keeping my eyes peeled in essex.


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words your help how ever small is very much appreciated! Brook is registered with dogLost Dog ID 29259.
Thank you again


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'l keep my eyes peeled in Brum! Posted the vid on fb too. Hope you find him soon.


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you 5rivers, much appreciated


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

will most def add and post x


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

thank you girlyhouse that is so much appreciated


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

posted it on my FB and will post it on the hedgehog forums I am a member of 

I really hope you find him!!!!!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

have posted on a poultry forum too. I've asked the readers to repost if they can on any other pet forums


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

someone from my poultry forum has posted it on all the animal rescue fb pages they are part of so that it gets spread even more


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow Nicola that is so kind, thank you so much, every one spreading the word will hopefully find Brook  x


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

chooster said:


> Wow Nicola that is so kind, thank you so much, every one spreading the word will hopefully find Brook  x


it's okay don't worry  have you done all the usual stuff too? advertising in newspapers etc?

it's so terrible what has happened you'd think it would be safe to leave a large dog in a garden  my heart really goes out to you!


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you again Nicola, yes all the usual stuff have been covered, forums, posters, ads, social networking and because of the kindness of people like yourself word is definately spreading! ty


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

excellent! I hope you get them back safe and sound nice and quickly!!!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

What an awful thing to happen to you, you must be heartbroken. I hope you are reunited with him soon. I'll circulate the details to all my doggy contacts.
I'm just wondering could you maybe contact local shoots etc? These people could be extra vigilant plus I'm sure they are members of various other forums and all the exposure will help.

God I hope you find him.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I've sent a FB request and have shared the youtube vid. I really hope you find him soon. I can't imagine what you must be going through right now


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Can we keep bumping this thread everybody, my heart goes out to this poor mite and his family. xxxxxxx


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you EVERYONE please keep adding friends and sharing the youtube clip - your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Just bumping this thread up


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

You must be worried sick 

I hope brook is okay and is returned to you very soon.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

someone advised to post on gumtree


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments (oh and bumping!!) some people have been asking for more information so I have posted a link to the doglost entry.
Nicola - An ad has been placed on gumtree but thank you for your suggestion 

DogLost - Lost: Chocolate Labrador Retriever Male In North West (LA2)


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

chooster said:


> Thank you everyone for your comments (oh and bumping!!) some people have been asking for more information so I have posted a link to the doglost entry.
> Nicola - An ad has been placed on gumtree but thank you for your suggestion
> 
> DogLost - Lost: Chocolate Labrador Retriever Male In North West (LA2)


oh excellent. . .someone suggested it on another forum I've posted it on so I just thought I'd pass it on 

Fingers crossed still for the return of your doggy!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Fingers crossed that putting the information in so many places helps. Not read every reply, but have you contacted the local press at all - if you could get a story he may become a bit 'hotter' and riskier to keep hold of. Just a thought!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I hope that he is returned to you safe and sound. I have posted on FB for you x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

fingers crossed you find him...stay positive xx i have just found on FB Ruby a bullie who has been missing since May has been found today

Shared on FB

Juliex


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> fingers crossed you find him...stay positive xx i have just found on FB Ruby a bullie who has been missing since May has been found today
> 
> Shared on FB
> 
> Juliex


this proves there is still an enormous chance he will be returned home


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I've just realised that from the dog lost website you can actually print out posters so I am going to print a load out and try and distribute to places locally (North Wales) at the weekend. Try and get some into the town centres as it's holiday season - the more people that are aware the more pairs of eyes. Lets hope it gets to the stage where whoever has him decides to hand him in.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd love to find out who stole him and give them a piece of my mind but the most important thing is that he is returned home safe


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

As you say he could be anywhere so i'll keep a look out for a choc lab with a slight kink that's entire. If I see one i'll discreetly follow to find out where it lives. 

Fingers crossed for you, must be heartbreaking!


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, a lot of press/tv wont run the appeal but This Morning did run it last month! we keep appealing tho  Hopefully with so many people aware Brook will be to hot to handle and thats our aim in trying to spread the word far and wide.
Thank you all again for your help! 
Please join the Find Brook facebook page if you are able.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Have shared on FB.. Im so sorry, That video made my cry.
Hoping Brooks home soon


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Have shared on FB.. Im so sorry, That video made my cry.
> Hoping Brooks home soon


I shared from your link Zoe...
it's heart-breaking, hope Brook is home soon.x


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone once again!
Absolutely fantastic news that Ruby was found yesterday - her owners must be elated - I was following this on fb also and the great news is that a lot of the ruby followers are joining the find brook fb page so a great army of followers to have!
Oh I do feel for all those choc lab walkers out there I know they are being stalked by brooks army LOL but one of these sightings might just do the trick.
Thank you to everyone printing and putting posters out there it is fantastic - Brook is so lucky in that respect!
Will keep everyone posted!!


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Nearly 50 new members have joined the Find Brook fb page - it is very poosible some of these people have joined as a result of your sharing so THANK YOU!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

chooster said:


> Nearly 50 new members have joined the Find Brook fb page - it is very poosible some of these people have joined as a result of your sharing so THANK YOU!! :thumbup:


someone on my poultry forum said they have seen posters and things! I'm not sure where but at least that means it's spreading really well!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

chooster said:


> Thank you again Nicola, yes all the usual stuff have been covered, forums, posters, ads, social networking and because of the kindness of people like yourself word is definately spreading! ty


I'm from Lancaster too, and the posters are *everywhere*. I have a close look at any choc labs I see, and really hope you find him. I've had cats disappear so I know what you're going through.


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone, the posters are everywhere and it was one such poster that brought missing ruby home on Tuesday - so there is still much hope and positivity for Brook!!
Well the Find Brook fb page has really starting buzzing so thank you for any contributions you have made to this - people power is the greatest tool! Thank you again everyone!


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone, the posters are everywhere and it was one such poster that brought missing ruby home on Tuesday - so there is still much hope and positivity for Brook!!
Well the Find Brook fb page has really starting buzzing so thank you for any contributions you have made to this - people power is the greatest tool! Thank you again everyone!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

given my dad a poster of him because he is a HGV driver and he will be able to keep an eye out wherever he travels to


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

aww poor thing he must be missing you too hope you get him back


----------



## mrs fud (Jun 16, 2011)

I've popped it on my FB too, hope you find him soon I know how I would feel if one of my boys was taken 

Let's hope you get him back soon


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> given my dad a poster of him because he is a HGV driver and he will be able to keep an eye out wherever he travels to


Laminate one and get him to put it on the back of his truck too.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Laminate one and get him to put it on the back of his truck too.


o0o that's an excellent idea then when he's stuck at traffic lights people will see it!

I was just about to say I will put one in my own car but it was written off today (through no fault of my own    ) so that wont be happening


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Ive put hes video on my FB wall

And asked all my friends to share it to theres 2


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Great support still being received through the increased members on the Find Brook FB page thank you everyone
Thank you Nicola thats a great idea and very much APRRECIATED 
Thanks for sharing Jules and MrsFud 

Oh NOOO nic0la hmy:I hope you are Ok after you accident?? take care hunny!!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

chooster said:


> Great support still being received through the increased members on the Find Brook FB page thank you everyone
> Thank you Nicola thats a great idea and very much APRRECIATED
> Thanks for sharing Jules and MrsFud
> 
> Oh NOOO nic0la hmy:I hope you are Ok after you accident?? take care hunny!!


yeah I'm fine  bit sad about my poor car though :crying: it looks so poorly

anyway this thread is about Brook! I think everyone here is doing an excellent job of spreading the word because people on other forums have mentioned they have seen the posters around and/or seen the fb page!!!

let's keep going!!!!


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

hmy: oh poor car but at least your ok thats the main thing!!

OH YES its fabulous the work people are doing and the way the word is spreading so many good stories about how and where people are hearing or seeing posters of BROOK! All thanks to lovely people like yourself!

Lets keep searching!


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for joining the fb page, its growing in numbers and increasing the chances of Brook being found and returned home!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Still keeping everything crossed for Brook here.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

just read this. So sorry that this has happened to you. I'm in West Yorkshire and will keep a look out 

Best wishes


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone!
BROOK is still missing  but the response to his fb page has been amazing and now has over 2000 members, so hopefully with the sharing of information and cross posting the audience will be wide and far and hopefully Brook will be home where he belongs real soon


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm all the way up in Scotland but I'll keep my eyes peeled for you, I'll pass the face book page round all my friends too.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you MissBexi! Brook really could be anywhere so your help is much appreciated!!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

looking in south wales here too hope someone has some luck


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in Northamptonshire, we have a close link with the dog warden so will keep an eye out.

Can I please just mention though, you have put a reward on for him, please please do not offer a reward as they WILL hold your dog ransom!

It is best just to keep spreading the word and make this dog way too hot to handle. Keep posting everywhere, posters up in vets, pets shops etc. Local free-ads advertise a lost poster in those! 

Keep a very close eye on the various pounds around the country. Try contacting Animal Lifeline UK and Rescue Helpers Unite who have very close contact to ALL the stray pounds!!

If whoever does have him dump him, you dont want him to run his 7 days in a pound and then be PTS unclaimed!


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Brook is still missing PLEASE help where you can :crying:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I pulled up in traffic in Sedbergh a week or so ago, and there was one of the posters in a shop window! Still see them all over. Good luck in getting him back.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about Brook. Your video make me cry..twice and my heart really does go out to you. I have joined his fb page and will most likely be following every choc lab owner i come across. 

Fingers crossed Brook is returned soon! 

:crying:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I've seen posters everywhere and your handwritten board on my way to Lancaster. I'm so sorry to hear about Brook. I hope you're reunited asap.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Eyes peeled in Preston, Warton and Samlesbury.

Hope you find him soon.


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you! so many looking out for him, here's hoping is homecoming is just around the corner


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

Have posted to my FB page - have friends all over the UK and particularly in the NW - I really hope you find him soon. I will keep my eyes open in the SW xx


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Verity


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys! here is the new video of Brook - increase reward of £5,000 please share and help spread the word! thank you 
Please Help Find Brook!! - YouTube


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm over in sheffield but will definitely keep a look out! hope Brook is home soon. xx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

shared it on fb!
Will remind my dad to keep an eye out whilst driving his lorry

you know full well none of us would accept the £5000 reward! we just want him home to you safe! It's an incentive for others though!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

just thought i would bump this up again for any knew people have joined to see fingers crossed brooks home safe very soon


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, Brook is still missing, 5 long months he has been gone now and not a single clue as to his whereabouts - the reward has been raised to £5,000 in the hope that someone, somewhere will come forward! PLEASE PLEASE can you share his video across as many internet sites you can think of/or are members of and you can find more information at his fb page Find Brook! thank you such much for your help so far!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shared and asked to share on fb xxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I will post on other forums for you hun x


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

I have also shared a link of the video on FB. Hope you find him x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I saw Brook was also featured in an episode of Dogs Today magazine  can't believe they haven't found him yet


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

sorry to hear this have you tried this site hope you find him 
Cat, dog & pet search and rescue | Find missing or lost cats, dogs, pets UK


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

If you haven't already also register with doglost.co.uk


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

I've shared the link on FB and asked others to do the same. Hope he's home soon xx


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing, and helping however you can! Its such a mystery where Brook is but I'm sure with the word so widespread we will eventually see him home! For those of you asking, yes brooks details are registered with just about every animal lost/found establishment in the uk and even some in ireland, all vets covered too!
If anyone has any ideas to raise the profile of missing brook, I'd love to hear from you 
Thank you once again your help is sooooooo appreciated!! xx:thumbup:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I posted on two other forums for you and some have asked if he was microchipped?


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Shared the link ...
Good luck..


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for sharing, it is much appreciated.
Unfortunately Brook was not chipped xx


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

It's a shame he wasn't microchipped, I was wondering if you had been checking ads on advertising websites for puppies born... Things like labradoodles & other lab crosses etc? As he has been missing so long now if it was for breeding purposes you would think they had suceeded ina mating & could be selling puppies? 
Just a thought that anyone thinkig the father is a chocolate lab could pretend to be interested in pups & see the mother/father just to check, just a thought, it seems a bit harsh as most people will be genuine, but with some people you just never know 
I posted the link on my FB page & will keep a look out (but I only live in a small village in North Yorkshire so unlikely he would be there) but will definitely check out any choc labs I come across (make sure it doesn't have a bent tail)
I hopw he is found very soon, it's so sad  I feel your pain!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking in Lincolnshire............................... heart and prayers are with you all...


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Laura and Ewelsh your help is greatly appreciated as is the help of everyone on this forum 
Laura, since the find brook facebook page was created there have been members checking all the ads daily and we have sought information on pups parents etc as you have suggested but still no luck  we have also followed up any Choc labs for sale, in rescue centres and on lost and found websites.
I dont think there is anything that we havent tried and the posters and knowledge of Brook is countrywide, its amazing to hear stories that people know of Brook from the very top of the country to the very south and inbetween, so the campaign is working in terms of spreading the word but not a single lead or sighting in nearly 6 months!

If anyone has any unique ideas that may have escaped us then we would love to hear from you!!

Thank you all


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Well at least people are looking and trying... I'm sure it has to pay off one of these times & it will be Brook  He's been gone a long time, it must be terrible  But hopefully he will be found  I really hope so!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry this has happened, i have shared link on my f/b and do hope this has a happy ending


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone. Still no signs of Brook despite all the searching and help from everyone cross posting and poster displaying & distribution  BUT the search continues and hopefully this choccy boy will be home for Christmas!!


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Please keep sharing with your friends, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I am doing. ..I've told your story to everyone at work too and told them to watch the youtube video


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, Brook now has a website, another attempt to raise awareness 
Please Help Find Brook

Thank you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

chooster said:


> Hi everyone, Brook now has a website, another attempt to raise awareness
> Please Help Find Brook
> 
> Thank you


pasted xx

still hoping


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

posted on FB


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

so sorry to read about your beautiful boy, i have my fingers and toes crossed that you will have him home by christmas


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I've only just seen this

I am guessing you have, but just in case you haven't - have you cross-posted on Labrador Forums - I am also trying to find out if there is still a dedicated Lost Labs website


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

posted your website on fb.

have you tried preloved? Lots of dogs on there.


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, thank you! yes we have cross posted to all the lab forums we know about and do daily checks of all the 'dogs for sale' websites as well as rescue centres. We try and get information on the sire of puppy litters too! We have posters just about everywhere in the country! and have sent information/emailed posters to nearly all vets. It is reassuring that the awareness of Brooks plight is vast as when enquiries are made most people ask if 'this is about Brook'. There are over 3000 members of his fb page many of whom are very active and helpful! Its approaching 7 months since Brook was taken and we are just as active now as we were in the beginning! doing everything we can think of daily But if anyone has any suggestions we would love to hear them even if you think we may have it covered!
Thank you to everyone who has shared the video and fb page with friends it really is greatly appreciated


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Just bumping the thread xx


----------



## smcewan77 (Nov 13, 2011)

I will be keeping my eyes peeled for Brook all the way up in scotland , we have heard abt it through facebook. u must be so upset i hope you find him soon. i will share the link through facebook. xx


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you so much!! everyones eyes and ears are much appreciated, afterall he could be anywhere by now


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi,
So sorry to read this news, I can't imagine how devastating this for you...I do hope you get Brook back safe!
I very much doubt he'd be near me (I'm in south west France) but I have joined the FB group and have lots of family/friends in Yorkshire so I will post and spread the word as much as possible in that area.
You mentioned the appeal being run on This Morning, could you perhaps get them to do another appeal?...I'm sure you've probably done it already but just trying to think of ways to help, how about contacting local radio stations around the country...they might agree to help in making people aware.
Sorry I don't know what else to suggest 

Stay positive and good luck with everything


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

how was the appeal on the this morning tv prog hope that gets some phone calls eyes out looking in south wales here for you too Hugs


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you again everyone for your concern and help in trying to find Brook! The This morning programme was earlier on in his disappearance and unfortunately didnt come to anything! There has been radio appeals but sadly nothing from them either. We have embarked on a new campaign of targetting the press and are hoping somebody might find the story newsworthy!
General public awareness for now is our only hope so again I thank anyone who has joined the fb page and shared the youtube clip!


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Bumping


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Over 7 months now since Brook was taken and it was his 5th Birthday last week- hope he had a good day wherever he is 
Please continue to share his video and information and help get him home for Christmas!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear Brook is still missing xx


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Ohh no how sad, I hope you get him back soon


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Brooks new Christmas Appeal - Please Help Find Brook 

Please Help Find Brook - YouTube

Thank you to everyone so far for your messages and cross posting please share his new Christmas Appeal!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

awh that brought a tear to my eye  i really hope he gets home for christmas and if not i hope is somewhere warm and safe tucking into his turkey


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

just wanted to bump this as it popped into my mind today
has there been any sightings?


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi again everyone - Still no news on Brook :confused5: and the 16th of April will mark 1 year since he was taken! we are still as committed today as we were 12 months ago to finding him! we have introduced another FB page designed to provide members with updates straight to their newsfeed enabling us to reach the vast audience with updates but more importantly ask for information/help! The current group has nearly 4k members but we rely on people checking the group for updates etc and it is possible that our appeals for help etc. are missed by a significant number of Brookies given the times they look in etc. so hopefully this new page will mean more people aware/updated more of the time!
Please join our new page at http://tinyurl.com/​FindBrookGroup and please  share with family and friends 
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

chooster said:


> Hi again everyone - Still no news on Brook :confused5: and the 16th of April will mark 1 year since he was taken! we are still as committed today as we were 12 months ago to finding him! we have introduced another FB page designed to provide members with updates straight to their newsfeed enabling us to reach the vast audience with updates but more importantly ask for information/help! The current group has nearly 4k members but we rely on people checking the group for updates etc and it is possible that our appeals for help etc. are missed by a significant number of Brookies given the times they look in etc. so hopefully this new page will mean more people aware/updated more of the time!
> Please join our new page at http://tinyurl.com/​FindBrookGroup and please  share with family and friends
> Thank you so much in advance


I got really excited hoping for the best when i saw you had posted. Bless you! Still keeping an eye out! I really think it would be amazing if we could get him back for you!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh I too thought it was going to be good news. A whole year and still nothing - how dreadful!!!

Would be lovely if who ever took him decided to bring him back one year on, that would restore my faith in mankind!


----------



## Lauren22 (May 23, 2012)

chooster said:


> Please join our new page at http://tinyurl.com/​FindBrookGroup and please  share with family and friends


Hello Chooster,

Just wanted to let you know that your link no longer works - at least it doesn't for me.

You are right to keep going - sometimes it can take years; but I hope your boy will be home with you very soon.

With so many people looking out for him, he has the best possible chance.


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Lauren, thank you for the heads up, it appears that the link you copied above is not working, however the original one is and hopefully the one I post with this comment will too!! 
Oh how I wish we could find him, heartbreaking it is!! but so many lovely people helping you cant help but think (hope) that he is found!
Thank you again
xxxx
Please Help Find Brook!! - YouTube


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, we still continue to search for Brook, its over a year now since the handsome boy was taken and we wont give up on him! I'm here again to appeal for your help if you can.
We recently heard from someone who found themselves in a similar situation and they had success in finding their beloved dog 14 months after it went missing, many miles from home, they attributed the success to the amount of information they received following the postering of as many Post Offices in the country they could find! Post Offices are visited by most people (old and young) given the vast range of services they offer and therefore is probably one of the best places to advertise/appeal. 
Following this information we have decided to try and poster as many Post Offices in the country as we can but it will be a major task given the amount of Post Offices there are, SO this is why we are appealling to everyone/anyone interested in finding Brook to help us by seeking to put up a Poster in their local Post Offices. Posters can be sent to anyone willing to help or can be found shortly on the FB group Find Brook along with a covering letter where people are willing to post!
If you think you can help us with this HUGE task please pop along the the FB group or make contact through this site!
Thank you so much to those who have already offered help in the past by sharing Brooks information through many channels - your help is so much appreciated.


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, if you are willing and able to distribute a poster to your local post offices we would love to hear from you! we are determined to give this campaign our upmost dedication in the hope it will return our gorgeous boy Brook. Please feel free to PM me with your email or address and I will get a poster to you, thank you to those of you who have already offered your help, I cant stress enough how grateful we are. thank you


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, just another huge thank you to those of you who have requested poster/letters to assist us in our Find Brook, Poster Post Offices campaign we have had great feedback so far from the post offices in receipt of our posters and many new members joining the fb page as a result of seeing a poster in a post office! this is exactly what we prayed for and its hopefully only a matter of time until that person with key information walks into a post office! We still are desperate for help with postering or donations to help poster as the costs associated with covering the uk are huge! We have added a section on the post office campaign onto Brooks website and I have attached the link below so you will be able to follow our success and perhaps help if you can. 

http://www.findbrook.co.uk/​PO.aspx

Again a huge thank you to all those that have offered help so far, we cant thank you enough


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi. So sorry to hear about brook. He's gorgeous. 
What do I have to do to get some posters to put in post offices?

Hoping someone somewhere knows something. Xx


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Still no news of the gorgeous chocolate boy, bumping for awareness


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I follow your FB page and have participated in the poster campaign (and will continue to do something)

This is so infuriating. Someone, somewhere knows something  Lets hope he gets home to you soon xxx


----------



## chooster (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Louise, its so appreciated your help with the PO campaign, it really is proving to be great for awareness, getting the posters into Post Offices has brought so much positivity and calls, offers of help too but sadly we still havent reached that person who knows or perhaps will tell someone about it who knows! thats why its important to us to get the remaining 45% of PO covered, we will get there with such kind hearted people like yourself, so again we thank you!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im am sorry shes not been found yet, i know its a horrible thought, but have you tried to get a look round puppy farms in your area to see if shes there??


----------

